# Gloworm X2 and XS LED Bike Light review



## OldHammheaddude (Jun 28, 2018)

I recently got the XS and it is flat out amazing!


----------



## SpinFactor (Jul 30, 2020)

Pairing needs to be done when battery is RE-connected, hold button for 5 seconds, could not be simpler.

Packaging is tiny? hard to pack? Kind of a stretch.

The earlier switching was too complex and clumsy, they nailed it with current versions.


----------



## Erik Wahlstrom (Jun 9, 2013)

These lights are great. I have 2. Unfortunately the remotes both broke with if the first 20 uses. I still recommend the lights but don't buy them for the remote.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

I recommend the neutral white emitter upgrade. My wifes runs an XSV/X2 combo (XSV uses two wide optics and a spot in the middle). I use an XS/X2 combo. Both setups are outstanding and more than sufficient for long night rides.

One thing missing from the review is adjusting the remote to not scroll through the modes but instead function in up/down fashion, hold a button/double click the other after initial synch. When you push the up button both lights go higher, down the opposite. This is much better so as to avoid scrolling - low, medium, high, low, medium, high, repeat.

Also, you can get a Garmin 1/4 turn mount instead of the GoPro style. We run our X2s attached directly to a simple Garmin mount (o-ring device) on the helmet. This puts the light maybe a 3/8" above the helmet so it hardly sticks up. This method reduces weight to 90g total on the helmet (we both run the battery pack in a Camelbak or jersey pocket using the provided extension cable. I really can't stand having the battery pack on my helmet, I'm weird that way.

The center mount on the bars is nice to position the light under a bike computer at a similar level to the stem but above the cables. I prefer that mount due it's positioning options.

I have had no failures with any of the remotes.


----------

